

NASA mission finds massive algal blooms under Arctic sea ice - rblion
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2012/june/arctic-algal-blooms-060712.html

======
rblion
this is worth discussion...

I wonder what this implies down the road, maybe the biosphere is combating
change in climate patterns with self-regulating feedback loops. I don't
know...

